# Spring Passage - 40cm Cube *Updated Pics!*



## Joe Turner (26 Jan 2016)

Hey Folks! Time to update my journal as I rescaped from this when I moved house over Christmas: 





*Tank Specs:*

Tank: 40x40x40cm Cube (Converted Marine AquaNano 40)
Cabinet: Homemade with old pallet wood
Filter: JBL e901, plus internal powerhead
Heater: 150w Hydor
Lighting: TMC Mini LED 400 (Grobeam 600 when mature)
Co2: 2kg Fire Extinguisher, glass diffuser in tank, 2 bubbles per second
Substrate: JBL Plant Soil, JBL Volcano Mineral, JBL Sansibar River
Ferts: JBL Liquid NPK and Fe, dosed daily.

Hardscape: Seiryu Stone

Flora:

_Eleocharis sp. 'Mini'
Monte Carlo
Crypt. balansae
Pogostemon helferi
Hydrocotyle verticillata
Hydrocotyle tripartita 'Japan'
Lileaopsis novea-zelandiae
Bucephelandra 'Green Velvet'
Blyxa japonica_

Hardscape in place:





Detail:



Note: The passage of River Sansibar is separated using strips of milk bottle. Worked perfectly and will soon be covered by plants I hope!

Planting:



The hardscape stayed in place after filling, which was definitely the sketchiest part. Flow around the tank seems to be perfect, with micro Co2 bubbles reaching all levels of the scape, and the leaves of all plants 'swaying.'

I held off on dosing ferts for the first 3 days, with a water change every other day (Filter was mature from last scape and only used about 3 litres of new Plant Soil). Ferts are now dosed daily, 1 and a half pumps of each (NPK and Fe).

I've noticed some very minor melting of the lower leaves on _Pogostemon_, but have since seen healthy new crinkled growth. _Monte carlo _hasn't melted and is sending out tiny new shoots!

I will update the journal with an FTS one week in, with images of new growth when I get the chance. 

For now, what do you think of the hardscape? Ambitious height considering nothing is glued, just very precisely placed with substrate supports. 

Thanks for stopping by, CC and tips very welcome!

Joe


----------



## jarcher1390 (26 Jan 2016)

Hey Joe

Its good to hear this one has had a smooth beginning.

Now that I can see it in more detail on my laptop, I feel the layout could do with some more hardscape especially in the foreground. Also some smaller rocks right at the back on top the "cliff face" will break up any foliage that you put up there and will more effectively use the top half of your tank. Thats my personal opinion anyways.

Will watch thread in anticipation.

Regards, Jonny


----------



## Boxerbrad (26 Jan 2016)

I presume the first images were of the tank before the re-scape? If so, it looked wonderfully wild yet tamed.

The new scape looks promising, very clean and fresh - it makes me thing of the many forested crags I've climbed


----------



## 5678 (27 Jan 2016)

Looks good!

Quite apt too, I am in the process of breaking down my 45cm cube that had a similar layout to yours and going for something rock based as you have done!
It's not easy with a cube imo but I like that. I'm going to see what I can do with the blue stone I have before buying anything else though. 

Are you worried about the substrate slipping down at all?


----------



## Joe Turner (27 Jan 2016)

jarcher1390 said:


> Hey Joe
> 
> Its good to hear this one has had a smooth beginning.
> 
> ...



Hey Jonny, thanks for your 2 cents! I will for sure be getting a couple of smaller pieces to highlight the cliff, hold me some nice bits at work!!  Cheers!



Boxerbrad said:


> I presume the first images were of the tank before the re-scape? If so, it looked wonderfully wild yet tamed.
> 
> The new scape looks promising, very clean and fresh - it makes me thing of the many forested crags I've climbed



Yes that's the original tank I scaped in my previous house, jungly themed I very much enjoyed it. I too am an avid climber and boulderer, and was drawn to the steep slab that appeared when placing hardscape. Hopefully the final layout will amplify this!! 

Cheers 



5678 said:


> Looks good!
> 
> Quite apt too, I am in the process of breaking down my 45cm cube that had a similar layout to yours and going for something rock based as you have done!
> It's not easy with a cube imo but I like that. I'm going to see what I can do with the blue stone I have before buying anything else though.
> ...



It's a brilliant sized tank to play with, so many possibilities!  Look forward to seeing what you come up with! Yes, I was originally worried, however no slumping took place when filling, and everything is still in place with rooted plants. I suppose I placed the substrate supports just right? Hopefully! 

I'll post a pic later of the tank from behind, the substrate on either side of the passage looks amazing! 

Cheers!


----------



## Joe Turner (28 Jan 2016)

*Day 5 Update*

Please excuse the hardware, proper FTS's inbound!



Heavily chopped Blyxa and crinkly new Pogostemon growth,,,





More updates to come, just catching up. 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## MrHidley (30 Jan 2016)

Love the original tank, looks incredibly natural. Excited to see this one once it grows out.


----------



## Joe Turner (30 Jan 2016)

MrHidley said:


> Love the original tank, looks incredibly natural. Excited to see this one once it grows out.



Thanks! Original journal can be found under Forest Scree if you're interested! I enjoyed that scape a lot, although I'm hoping for a more controlled layout this time 

Cheers


----------



## Joe Turner (1 Feb 2016)

*Day 13 Update*

Plants are settling in and taking root, and I haven't seen any algae growth which is promising. 

My drop checker indicates over 20ppm of Co2 by lights on and flow is reaching all plants. To fine tune this I have ordered a pH pen, £12 hydroponics tool from fleabay.

A crystal red and crystal black shrimp made their way into this tank from the old scape, and I have since seen a few crystal black larvae! I'm hoping they're finding enough to eat at the moment, time will tell!





_Eleocharis 'mini'  _and _Pogostemon helferi _showing signs of growth.





Much darker _Crypt. balansae _leaves emerging than in the previous scape, I'm hoping all the new leaves take on this colour. Again, I'm hoping this is due to better circulation. _Hydrocotyle  _is sending out runners every other day.. 







Shrimp on the march up the cliff, with new _Bucephelandra _growth. 



My DIY cabinet made out of old pallets, free wood looks great after a good sanding!



The passage from behind, steep cliffs!



I have ordered some plants to arrive next week, that should hopefully fill out the empty spaces in the tank as well as hide the substrate supports that can be seen behind the left rock. 



Also, I forgot that what I thought was _Blyxa japonica  _is actually _Juncus repens. _

I'm replacing it with _Micranthemum micranthemoides_ and_ Limnophila Vietnam 'Mini'. Anubias nana petite_ will be added to the left side of the cliff, and _Rotala sp. 'Green' _to the top right, just left of _Crypt. balansae._

 I haven't witnessed much pearling at the moment. After a water change obviously everything fizzes, but during normal photoperiod hours it only seems to be _Hydrocotyle _that pearls. Could be because most of my plants are slow growing?

I'm hoping Monte Carlo will start faster growth once roots have established more. 

Hence the pH pen purchase, in a hope to find out more.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (1 Feb 2016)

Hi Joe, Fantastic rustic cupboard  Great little Scape


----------



## Joe Turner (1 Feb 2016)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Joe, Fantastic rustic cupboard  Great little Scape


Thanks Greenfinger! I'm hoping it will fill out with some stems coming next week.

Also, I changed the light today to the TMC GroBeam 600. I've done some reading today, especially in other forums on here and think it may be a good move. 

Until the pH pen arrives I can only assume I've got enough C02 (drop checker green/lime during photoperiod((and I don't yet know my KH, although I reckon its pretty low), and I think I'm dosing sufficient nutrients... but haven't yet seen much pearling. Up the lights I reckon, we'll see.. 

Cheers!


----------



## chris-w-89 (3 Feb 2016)

Looking good Joe!
I like that layout if all goes well I can see that turn into a neat looking tank


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Turner (6 Feb 2016)

Stems added, looks much better I think. I also narrowed the passage to emphasise the scale of the cliffs a bit more, I think it's worked. Also, the new stems have given the tank that slight jungle look that I crave.. 

Photos to follow once water has cleared as I added more JBL plant soil. 

Thanks for looking, stay tuned 

Cheers, Joe


----------



## alto (6 Feb 2016)

Joe Turner said:


> Photos to follow once water has cleared as I added more JBL plant soil.


cant hardly wait


----------



## BexHaystack (21 Feb 2016)

Joe Turner said:


> Photos to follow once water has cleared as I added more JBL plant soil.



How's the tank going?


----------



## Dantrasy (21 Feb 2016)

Great job holding the soil back. Your scape is coming along really nicely.


----------



## Joe Turner (25 Apr 2016)

Time for an update, long overdue!

Lighting is now a TMC Grobeam 600, without the controller.

Ferts are now EI, never tried it before but I'm really liking the results!

New plants:

Rotala Green, 
Rotala rotundifolia,
Crypt. petchii

Fish!

Cardinals
Featherfin Rainbows 
Apistogramma baenschi 'Inka 50' pair









Thanks for looking, what do you think?!


----------



## Mark-jan (25 Apr 2016)

Can't see the pictures unfortunally


----------



## alto (25 Apr 2016)

Tank is looking good (good flow is a challenge with the large rocks) but not sure on the fishes for that size of tank ... somewhat concerned over possible mayhem if the Apisto pair spawns (she likely won't want him in her territory) so maybe have a contingency tank or plans


----------



## dw1305 (26 Apr 2016)

Hi all,





alto said:


> somewhat concerned over possible mayhem if the Apisto pair spawns (she likely won't want him in her territory)


<"Lovely fish">, but the tank is a bit small. 

I think the male may be all right, because _nijsseni_ group _Apistogramma_ are pair forming, but she is likely to kill the Neon Tetras (which will try and predate) any fry. 

Threadfin Rainbows are fry safe, but again she may kill them.

cheers Darrel


----------



## rebel (26 Apr 2016)

Your signature style was lost initially but has returned now. Great stuff.


----------



## Joe Turner (10 May 2016)

The Apistogramma pair actually get on really well, even when she's had enough of him. Under the rock on the right, there is a tunnel system that extends to the back of the tank, If he is expelled from there, he can go unnoticed on the upper levels. 

Post WC, Hardware included...

Pfft, that heater really is ridiculous. Don't worry it's on my agenda to remove it!



Pulled out Rotala green and replanted all the tips, as some of the lower growth was getting straggly. 



Right side, rotundifolia starting to 'redden up!'





MC starting to spill over the top of the cliff, I hope that it will eventually reach the bottom substrate level, and I can remove the mishmash of plants underneath the heater. 

I have noticed minor Thread algae growth, which I'm putting down to too much light (100% for 6 and a half hours). Apart from reducing light intensity, manually removing algae and dosing liquid carbon, what else can I do to prevent it spreading?

Cheers!


----------



## BexHaystack (11 May 2016)

Hi Joe, your tank is coming along nicely! Out of interest, how many fish do you have in there? I've got a similar sized tank and am starting to think about what to put in it.

Sorry about your algae issues, I haven't got any advice for you but I'm sure someone more knowledgeable will


----------



## tim (11 May 2016)

Looking good joe, the algae should stop spreading once you have the light intensity lower, with manual removal and LC you should see it off, shrimp in the tank are good for grooming the plants but maybe not suitable with the fish you have.


----------



## jarcher1390 (11 May 2016)

Hey Joe,

Plants are coming along nicely. As you've said reduce the intensity of the light your algae problems will dissipate. In the mean time you can trim down the milk bottle a little 

Jonny


----------



## Joe Turner (3 Jul 2016)

My favourite view of the tank: 





Starting to adopt a slight jungly feel, just wish the _rotundifolia _would grow to its full potential...



Pretty, pretty _petchii. _What a total beaut! I'm a sucker for crypts, and have never kept this one before. Lav it!



A bodged airline raft for stray _Salvinia..
_


Right side.. And _Monte carlo  _starting to burst over the cliff, hopefully it reaches the substrate on the lower level. 



And a favourite shot of the tank to finish this update with: 



Overall I'm pretty happy with the tank. Growth rates have been sporadic, mainly in line with my maintenance regime and attention to specific variables. 

I beat the hair algae outbreak with carbon dosing and lower light intensity. My lovely Buce has recently put out a flower, will photograph it when it pops!

I did some major maintenance today as the tank had seen some neglect. Chopped carpet in the foreground down to the substrate, rotala stems down to about an inch and ripped out all the Hydrocotyle, as its growth was just a bit leggy.

On the way back from bleaching my CO2 diffuser, I managed to drop it which of course snapped the input nozzle.. 

A quick browse on CO2 Art popped up a Nano Atomiser for £15, so that should arrive early next week. Hopefully it gives my carbon dissolution a wee boost and pops the reds in my rotundifolia..

Must say I'm getting a wee bit itchy with this scape and have been imagining something new.. How about a dragon stone island surrounded by MC and Eleocharis mini, with a miniature redmoor forest erupting from the centre? Hmm... Thoughts?

Thanks for looking guys and gals, let me know what you think!


----------



## dw1305 (4 Jul 2016)

Hi all, 





Joe Turner said:


> Starting to adopt a slight jungly feel,


Like it, do you still have your _Apistogramma?_


Joe Turner said:


> A bodged airline raft for stray _Salvinia._


Your _Salvinia_ is _Pistia.
_
cheers Darrel


----------



## tim (4 Jul 2016)

Looking good joe, I've found with the rotundifolia after each trim its best to let it grow really tall and let the stems thicken up again, also worth every few trims uprooting and just replanting the tops to start again so to speak, it also may be lacking a little flow around the base of the stems due to your rock layout.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (4 Jul 2016)

Joe Turner said:


> Must say I'm getting a wee bit itchy with this scape and have been imagining something new.. How about a dragon stone island surrounded by MC and Eleocharis mini, with a miniature redmoor forest erupting from the centre? Hmm... Thoughts?
> 
> Thanks for looking guys and gals, let me know what you think!



IMO for cube tanks it's better to implement triangle layout. Other layout types need more length of the tank which is cube does not really have.


----------



## Joe Turner (4 Jul 2016)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, Like it, do you still have your _Apistogramma?_Your _Salvinia_ is _Pistia.
> _
> cheers Darrel


Hey Darrel!

_Apistogramma  _are still there, however the female jumped during maintenance, only to be discovered when it was too late  Male looks lovely now though, has coloured up with a nice mohican dorsal..

Cheers


----------



## Joe Turner (4 Jul 2016)

tim said:


> Looking good joe, I've found with the rotundifolia after each trim its best to let it grow really tall and let the stems thicken up again, also worth every few trims uprooting and just replanting the tops to start again so to speak, it also may be lacking a little flow around the base of the stems due to your rock layout.



Hey Tim! Thanks for the feedback  Definitely agree, that technique has seen the best regrowth, however I think you're right regarding flow. It is such a mighty difference in height, from the bottom substrate level to the surface of the tank, with the equivalent of an 80ft cliff to jump up! Hence the potential re-scape idea...

Cheers


----------



## Joe Turner (4 Jul 2016)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> IMO for cube tanks it's better to implement triangle layout. Other layout types need more length of the tank which is cube does not really have.


Hey Alex! Thanks for the feedback, do you mean a triangle style backed into one corner, with a sloping gradient towards the front of the tank? 

Thanks again


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (4 Jul 2016)

Joe Turner said:


> Hey Alex! Thanks for the feedback, do you mean a triangle style backed into one corner, with a sloping gradient towards the front of the tank?



Yes, either from one corner, or just one side is higher than other and plant height goes gradually down to other side. The former option provides you nice open foreground in the opposite corner, look at @tim 's tank with dragon stones - it has similar dimensions to yours.


----------



## Joe Turner (4 Jul 2016)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> Yes, either from one corner, or just one side is higher than other and plant height goes gradually down to other side. The former option provides you nice open foreground in the opposite corner, look at @tim 's tank with dragon stones - it has similar dimensions to yours.



Thanks for the advice, food for thought definitely! 

Cheers, Joe


----------



## Tim Harrison (4 Jul 2016)

Looking great...it'd be a shame to tear it down, great case for MTS


----------



## Joe Turner (4 Jul 2016)

Troi said:


> Looking great...it'd be a shame to tear it down, great case for MTS



True that! I'll see what I can do


----------



## Joe Turner (25 Aug 2016)

Thought I'd update the thread to show how much the tank has changed since Day 1.



To This!









Thanks for looking!


----------



## kadoxu (25 Aug 2016)

Looking great again!


----------



## Joe Turner (26 Aug 2016)




----------



## jarcher1390 (26 Aug 2016)

Hey Joe

Loving the cascade of plants on the right hand side!! I get the feeling of walking through an old forest where the plants have melded together over time and I see why you've called it " spring passage" its a very apt name 

Actually come to think of it, the scape in the shop you created has the same sense of age/forest to it. 

whats next? Move towards a final FTS with this scape or you still itching to do your next scape?

regards, Jonny


----------



## Joe Turner (26 Aug 2016)

jarcher1390 said:


> Hey Joe
> I see why you've called it " spring passage" its a very apt name
> 
> Actually come to think of it, the scape in the shop you created has the same sense of age/forest to it.
> ...



Hey Jonny! Thanks very much, the initial design plan for the tank is starting to come through  The 110cm or the FlexiMini tank? I think you're probably right, bring this tank to its peak, shoot the hell out of it and then probably rescape..

At the moment the hardscape is leaning towards a river edge, sunken wood with locally sourced waterworn pebbles, tons of epiphytes etc. Also may have been given the go ahead for a second tank... That tank you gave me actually!! Iwagumi style! Simplistic planting 

Hopefully catch up with you soon, its been a long time since I've bounced aquascaping ideas around with someone in person! If you need any assistance planting your new rainbow tank, you know who to call!

Joe


----------



## jarcher1390 (26 Aug 2016)

The 76cm doors aquarium at the end of the plant tank I was thinking.

This tank definitely deserves a FTS!!! Spends some time getting rid of all traces of algae, make the water crystal clear and get the plants to the right height, then shoot the hell out of it! You can the use all that you have learned form this scape and put it into practice into the next one!! I do like the sound of a river edge tank.

Are you referring to the 17litre tank? That be a nice wee iwagumi project indeed.

I'm still stuck on the hardscaping for my rainbow tank, maybe sometime next month come round and give me a hand with the hardscaping/planting? Cannot get the rock and wood to meld together quite right.

Jonny


----------



## Bolota (26 Aug 2016)

Hi Joe
I have noticed that your verticilata had moved from one place to the other. Could say something about your experince with it? Tropica describes it as advaced. Is it dificult to mantain?


----------



## Joe Turner (30 Aug 2016)

jarcher1390 said:


> The 76cm doors aquarium at the end of the plant tank I was thinking.
> 
> This tank definitely deserves a FTS!!! Spends some time getting rid of all traces of algae, make the water crystal clear and get the plants to the right height, then shoot the hell out of it! You can the use all that you have learned form this scape and put it into practice into the next one!! I do like the sound of a river edge tank.
> 
> ...



Aye the 17l! It's on our table at home with some dragonstone and stubstrate. Rox and I change the scape every day to see which one we like the best! It's also going to be wall-mounted....!

What moss are you using in the scape? You messaged about a DSM right? Hmm...


----------



## Joe Turner (30 Aug 2016)

Bolota said:


> Hi Joe
> I have noticed that your verticilata had moved from one place to the other. Could say something about your experince with it? Tropica describes it as advaced. Is it dificult to mantain?



For some reason it grew quite leggy in my tank, which I would describe as quite high light. Not sure what caused this but it didn't suit the scape as it dwarfed the Monte carlo as it sent runners out everywhere. Easy to grow, more difficult to maintain. What's your setup?


----------



## Bolota (30 Aug 2016)

Joe Turner said:


> What's your setup?


I'm in the phase of planning a nano (soon I'll start a journal about it). It will be mostly grass type plants and I was considering verticillata to make some contrast... maybe I should think of something else?
thanks!


----------

